# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  A Stronger Alternative To Preparation H

## rik267

I have heard it said that if you rub preparation H on areas of skin that ted to hold water it will help to remove it. Well, the active ingrediant in PrepH is Phynylephrine, which is a vasoconstrictor. In fact it contains .25% per volume. another alternative are the nasal decongestant drops found at Wal-mart. the same ingredient but 4x as strong at 1%. you will find it in the cough and cold prep area. Look for the extra strength generic brand at about 2 dollars. Just rub it on the areas like you would the prep H

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Interesting, i might have to try it one day...thanks...XXL

----------


## BIG R

rik267,

Is it only the drops or the Nazal Decongestants like Mintholatum also that have Phynylephrine. Have you tried using it and seen the results?

----------


## toofatbuilder

not to be a nitpicker but the actual name of the active ingredient is "phenylephrine"
i also read "Phenylephrine is a decongestant. It works by constricting (shrinking) blood vessels (veins and arteries). Constriction of blood vessels in the sinuses, nose, and chest allows drainage of these areas, which decreases congestion. Constriction of blood vessels also affects blood pressure." so watch out on the higher percentage....

----------


## toofatbuilder

thats if its taken by nose obviously...but when you rub it on your skin im sure it has the same effect on your blood vessles and will affect your blood pressure. it also says not to use it more then 7 days in a row

----------


## mwolffey

interesting

----------


## MrMent1on

I've tried preperation H and all I didf was creat a mess with the pro-tan and all. I dont see any significant water lost enough to every try that sh!t again but then again thats just me.

----------


## Random

Same here MrMent1on...i tried it for my first 2 comps and didnt notice anything but a mess like you said...

----------


## WEBB

i use a535 and tiger balm on my knees for aches, and lower back at night for water...also in the am before cardio ui throw it on my abs and legs...works wonders for cuts in my opinion

----------

